# Good Old Fashioned Records vs Compact Discs (CDs)



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2014)

This article explains that although many of us have fond memories of listening to our vinyl records, the sound quality is so much better on today's CDs....http://www.vox.com/2014/4/19/5626058/vinyls-great-but-its-not-better-than-cds


----------



## Pappy (Apr 21, 2014)

I use to call some of my records Rice Krispies. You know, snap, crackle and pop.


----------



## Justme (Apr 21, 2014)

CDs have a much better sound quality than the vinyl records.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 21, 2014)

I can appreciate the technological discussions on recorded music and reproduction but always say I haven't the hearing of a dog so it just doesn't matter much...


----------



## nan (Apr 21, 2014)

We have at least 100 of the vinyl albums that have only ever been played once,and then put on tape,but now the tapes are obsolete,we also have a couple of the old 78 bakealite records.


----------



## rt3 (Apr 22, 2014)

nan your vinyl albums are worth a great deal, there is a cult of old vinyl fans out there who would love your collection, check out ebay and the web for retail sellers, and buyers. Let me know if you wish to sell your collection. I am in touch with several buyers who, I'm sure would take your collection. 

the quality of music reproduction by CD is not better. It starts with how the microphones and sound engineers set up the basic recording. When digital came on the scene, it gave the sound engineers music loops from synthetic (Moog) sources, especially in the drum and bass area where 80% of the sound energy occupies.  If you cannot tell the difference between a drummer in the material you are listening to is human or a sound loop it probably doesn't make any difference to you. Currently repressing are being made on heavier vinyl of older recordings from the original soundtracks which were made on old AMPEX 2 channel magnetic recordings in both AM and FM. These were done before Dolby compression was invented and have a very different "flavor" than later techniques. Also when recorded and played back there is a considerable difference in the ringing caused by binary compression in the digital and analog filters used in the conversion. This causes an edgy sound from the digital sources and make some people uncomfortable. This is caused by the odd harmonics in the sound source, which is absent in the analog versions especially when replayed on amps and preamps using tubes or non linear transistors.

the public has been sold a bill of goods, mainly because the kakka they call music nowdays lets them get away with it. also the surround systems they use for movie playback only needs the sound separation of a plane going over head, and the voice reproduction of humans in the center stage which fills up 90% of the material content.

to hear the best difference you need a system capable of reproducing concert sound levels around 110 db with no distortion, in a fairly large living room or theatre type room.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 22, 2014)

Neil Young PONO!

http://www.ponomusic.com/#home


----------



## kcvet (May 16, 2014)

CD's are more versatile. they can also store lots of data. ran the floppy outta business for capacity. also the CDRW which can be erased and burned over. i use these to back up docs on my PC. and then came the DVD disc to burn movies on. but the CDR is what i use to burn music.


----------



## Meanderer (May 16, 2014)

That Guy said:


> I can appreciate the technological discussions on recorded music and reproduction but always say I haven't the hearing of a dog so it just doesn't matter much...


----------



## kcvet (May 16, 2014)

for me they were easier to repair than turntables


----------



## Pappy (May 17, 2014)

Im old enough to remember the old wind up 78 rpm record player my grandparents had. I had more fun playing those old Al Jolson records that grandpa had. Still have a bunch of 45s I play every so often. Now all my old country songs are on my Ipad.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 17, 2014)

Not too old, but I thought this milk-crate stereo was interesting, maybe for Tim the Toolman Taylor, LOL...http://technabob.com/blog/2012/08/04/milk-crate-stereo-puts-the-hammers-down/


----------



## Meanderer (May 18, 2014)

*What's up with this vinyl fad?*

 " So why the vinyl fetish? Well, one attraction is the ritual.  Playing a record involves carefully, reverentially removing the record from its sleeve, placing it on the turntable and gently lowering the needle onto the spinning platter.  It's a process, more involved than sliding a small, shiny disc into a black box or pressing your index finger to an iPod.  It's a pain in the neck for the casual listener, but for the big-time music fan, it reflects a level of engagement and reverence in keeping with their devotion".

http://michaelazerrad.typepad.com/you_and_what_army/2009/11/vinyl_fetishists.html


----------

